# Neptune Surf Fishing Tournament



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just wondering who is fishing this tourny

Rick


----------



## LECTRICFISHRMAN (Sep 14, 2001)

TEAM " LECTRICFISHRMAN " WILL SEE YOU THERE! GOOD LUCK...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm fishing it

Sponsored by Ben Raugh Bait and Tackle.
BTW, this is just a bonus, I was fishing it anyway

Another BTW, 4 volunteer fish judges are needed for friday's portion of the tournament. Anyone got any free time friday? Pretty easy and pretty fun work!

Email me if you are interested
[email protected]


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I'll be there with 3 other board members. I don't know what else I can really say about us, but... well...  

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Could someone keep my updated on how it goes? I'd like to have an article on the home page about it.


----------



## LECTRICFISHRMAN (Sep 14, 2001)

I"M SURE YOU'LL HEAR! WILL TRY TO POSTS WHEN POSSIBLE.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

"TEAM BUCKSHOT" will be there in all our glory. Hopefully the hump we have to make with all our gear wont tire us out too much. Good luck!! Tight lines..........geo


----------



## fshnfool (Sep 14, 2001)

Team Four Reel will also make an appearance. Good luck to all an see ya on the beach. Tight lines, fair winds and following seas. GR.


----------



## dmhan (Aug 2, 2000)

I'll be driving a suzuki sidekick with a dented passenger door i'll be judging please let me know who you are when you see me because I would like to meet as many people from this board as I can good luck to all and I will be fishing in between sessions.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

lucky bastid, gettin to fish with 4wd.


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

I'll be there as a volunteer judge/scorer, we're meeting at the Officer's club at 67th street at 7 AM tomorrow (Friday) and same time on Saturday. Come help us if you can.

Glen
>###*>


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Hi guys, Dr. Bubba, Shoreline, and Salty. It was great meeting you and talking with you at the tournament. Salty, it was a lot of fun and a great pleasure fishing in the tournament with you. You are the man, Salty. When I grow up, I want to be a fisherman just like you. Hope to see you before the next tournament. If you guys are ever in Maryland and want to go fishing, let me know. I will take you to every hot spot I know of. Tightlines, Daryll. I'll buy the beer.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Oh man, I had a blast. I felt like a big dog that had just broken off of its chain. Can't wait to do it all again, maybe next time things might be a little better too. 

Jamcaster, Thanks for putting up with me, I just hope ya'll had as much fun as I did. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

It was great to see you guys on the beach and fishing. Ya'll need to come to Williamsburg and do some fishing with me. I think the best is being with frinds. I was happy to meet you guys and i think this board is the best!!! It means alot to me to get up with people from Pier & surf and share good times. You guys had the ticket on the fish but the fish were not there. Always great to see a face behind a name! 
Anytime, Steve


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Everyone,
It was nice to meet you all at Virginia Beach. Like Shoreline said, it's nice to have a face to put with the name. It was also nice to have you see first hand how the fishing really was. I enjoyed the time that I spent with you all. We will have to do it again.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Richard, Daryll, Jay, James....good to see you guys! I think fun was had by all.
Dmhan, Shoreline, Geo, and everyone else, sorry I missed you.

Nice wind gonna blow this weekend! Too bad we can't get another crack at it.
Think I'll be hitting either Cobb or Paramore this weekend with an E.S. local. Can't wait!!!


----------



## dmhan (Aug 2, 2000)

maybe we should have a surf and pier .com fishing tournament. but I want to fish this one. I had a good time driving up and down the beach scoring fish but it drove me crazy not to be fishing. the guy that rode with me tagged about 130 black drum fri. and sat. if he hadn't ran out of tags he would have had well over 200 and we just had stations 48 thru 56


----------

